# halloween 2009



## pamz (Sep 7, 2009)

this is my Halloween haunt.Pictures by pzindars - Photobucket


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Very nice! 
Was the chain link fence to prevent theft?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love that couple on the rockaway swing - they're just made for each other


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Nice job.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Keep up the haunting!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Very nice job!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Nice graves. I like the witches too.


----------



## pamz (Sep 7, 2009)

The fence was just to keep people from getting to close because of cords they could trip over and to protect the props from people touching. That actually was my garden area, so it looked over grown. Thanks for the compliments.


----------

